# ARE THEY HERE YET?



## CHESMAN (May 8, 2008)

IS IT ME OR ARE THE BIRDS NOT MOVING LIKE THEY DO. I HAVE HAD THE SLOWEST SEASON IN A LONG TIME. LAST SATURDAY WAS THE FIRST DAY WE WERE ABLE TO GET SOME BIRDS TO DEEK IN, BUT I SEEMS THEY ARE REALLY EDUCATED THIS YEAR, WE HAVE TRYED DIFFERANT SETUP AND DOUBLE CHECKED OUR COVER BUT I STILL DON'T HEAR THE AMOUNT OF SHOOTING FROM OTHER AREAS ALSO.WE HAVE SEEN THOUSAND AT A 1000 FT. THE RANGER SAYS THEIR A LOT OF BIRDS IN THE REST AREA AT FB AND GSL BUT IT SEEMS LAST YEAR AT THIS TIME YOU HAVE A NUMBER OF BIRDS MID MORNING OUT IN THE OPEN WATER! YESTERDAY WAS REAL SLOW, AND I LOOK OUT OFF OF BRIDGE 5 AND SAW SOME BIRDS SO I WENT TO SEE WHAT THEY WERE AND THEY WERE ALL COOT, I MIGHT ADD THIS IS THE FIRST TIME THERE WERE BIRDS IN OPEN WATER THIS SEASON.IS ANYONE FEELING THE SAME WAY? WE GOT RTEALLY EXCITED SAT, THE BIRDS WERE DEEKING AROUND TWO OF OUR CLOSE NEIGHBORS AND I MEAN CLOSE AND LOCKING IN ON US, SO I THINK WE ARE SETTING UP RIGHT. MAYBE ITS THE WEATHER OR TO EARLY OR WHAT EVER!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

lets start by turning off the CAPS :wink:

i dont know what it is specifically but i tend to agree the birds are spooky early this year on the WMA's. we did really well last saturady (10-11) with nearly all birds that looked interested commiting to our setup, but since then its been really slow. :|

Bring on the cold,cold,cold..._UP NORTH_!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, not so many birds out and about.... don't know what thats about. I agree, we get some cold up north to drive in some new birds and things will pick right up. Had some reports from a couple different places that there aren't birds in spots where you'd normally see a lot. That being said, the few times I've been out, I've gotten into birds with the exception of yesterday but that was more of a long, long, long shot on even seeing anything this early... just more of a check out new areas hike than anything. Haven't had any trouble finishing birds this year, but I have noticed there seem to be more people staying out longer this year and I wonder if milder weather isn't causing more pressure from hunters (who aren't chased home by bad weather and cold temps) which in turn is causing spooky flocks?


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

i dont even want to read what you have to say till you turn off your caps!!!!

if that is your signature to identify you better...it sucks!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Yeah, not so many birds out and about.... don't know what thats about. I agree, we get some cold up north to drive in some new birds and things will pick right up. Had some reports from a couple different places that there aren't birds in spots where you'd normally see a lot. That being said, the few times I've been out, I've gotten into birds with the exception of yesterday but that was more of a long, long, long shot on even seeing anything this early... just more of a check out new areas hike than anything. Haven't had _*any*_ trouble finishing birds this year, but I have noticed there seem to be more people staying out longer this year and I wonder if milder weather isn't causing more pressure from hunters (who aren't chased home by bad weather and cold temps) which in turn is causing spooky flocks?


 -O>>- havnt had _*any*_ trouble finishing them eh?

*"FLAG on the play"*: _10 Yards for that load of BALONEY_! -_O-

...define a finished bird.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> lets start by turning off the CAPS :wink:


Wow! I'll say, I got a headache just reading that.. :| Why ya gotta YELL all the time... :wink:



> Haven't had any trouble finishing birds this year,





> ...define a finished bird.


That's when they are through flopping in the weeds after pass shooting them over a dike. They're "finished". :twisted:

I say fifteen more yards for unsportsmanlike conduct.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

bite their heads like phil robertson does. when they quit fighting, and flapping, they are finished.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Phil's insane...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

So are you... load of baloney?? You kiddin me? :lol: 15 yards for unfaithful conduct in a fellow hunters reports, plus an additional 5 yards for questioning a call made in the field (I don't remember if you questioned it or not John, just having a little fun). 8) Seriously though... not a bird shot in my two times out hunting this season was a "pass shot" bird. Cupped into the decoys counts as a finished bird to me... and they're "done" when my dog delivers them to my hand.... he's done that plenty in two times out this season, both for myself and my fellow hunters. 

About the dike hunting... I have yet to throw any shots up from the dike. I haven't even HUNTED the dike this year... but I've seen plenty of birds finished and helicoptering their way into the pond for other folks who are doing quite well over there. :twisted:


----------



## CHESMAN (May 8, 2008)

My reason for caps when posting on here is I'm to lazy to jump back and forth, and always in a hurray! It's not that "m mad or angry just lazy OKAY! Ha! Ha!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

> Phil's insane...


i want to be phil when i grow up.
there's no flag for excessive celebration in duck hunting, is there?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> > Phil's insane...
> 
> 
> i want to be phil when i grow up.
> there's no flag for excessive celebration in duck hunting, is there?


Heck no.... live it up... put some fun back into hunting instead of all this doom and gloom stuff. Just don't spike the bird... that might be a little bit in bad taste. :lol:


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

I've been out five times, and have yet to fire a shell. It's getting depressing, really!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

shotgunwill said:


> I've been out five times, and have yet to fire a shell. It's getting depressing, really!


Oh dude... for that many times, wack a coot. Thats at least as good as kicking a field goal. :lol:


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

coots have better carry than ducks on the kickoff as well...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> So are you... load of baloney?? You kiddin me? :lol: 15 yards for unfaithful conduct in a fellow hunters reports, plus an additional 5 yards for questioning a call made in the field (I don't remember if you questioned it or not John, just having a little fun). 8) Seriously though... not a bird shot in my two times out hunting this season was a "pass shot" bird. Cupped into the decoys counts as a finished bird to me... and they're "done" when my dog delivers them to my hand.... he's done that plenty in two times out this season, both for myself and my fellow hunters.
> 
> About the dike hunting... I have yet to throw any shots up from the dike. I haven't even HUNTED the dike this year... but I've seen plenty of birds finished and helicoptering their way into the pond for other folks who are doing quite well over there. :twisted:


its all good Riley, you dont (or anyone for that matter) have to justify anything on here, just yankin your chain a bit. nice that you have found a few lightly pressured birds. wheres the pics??

15 yards for that...but....i didnt...you said...wait no......i didnt even mention dike "he" (pointing finger) did.....crap! :x

....better lookout for that oblique hit to the side while your packing that 200lb decoy bag next time....it'l spin you into mudd so fast they'll need a towtruck to pull you out :evil:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh man... I'm worried about the side hit to the deke bag. It wouldn't take much as top heavy as it was this last time out. :shock: Definitely time to pick and choose the dekes so downsizing is definitely in the future. Smaller, lighter and faster will definitely extend my "playing time" due to not having blown out knees and an aching back every time out. The camera is now functional as well so we'll have the added bonus of instant replay... :lol:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> > Phil's insane...
> 
> 
> i want to be phil when i grow up.
> there's no flag for excessive celebration in duck hunting, is there?


no theres not, its all in good fun....but biting they're heads -)O(-

seriously...what happened to the twist n shout.

well maybe not shout but, the twist does get the job done. fact too well if one gets an extra spin or three. taxis love those kind.

...just tell me your not packing PURPLE GLOVES around too:roll:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

about the decoy bags of hell...

a story if you have the time and or interest:

a "buddy" of mine thought it was funny to give me just a bump one time while i was packing a small truckload of goose shells into a wet,sticky gooooped corn field. i went down nearly face first :evil: paybacks were a BIA-TCH tho. while he was taking a call of nature i removed the spring from his magazine in his trusty 870. a short time later the geese we were so patiently waiting for arrived...the short of it was, he left with one...i left with three with mud still on my face :mrgreen:


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

shotgunwill said:


> I've been out five times, and have yet to fire a shell. It's getting depressing, really!


you must be either hunting from the parking lot or going to the wrong places.. or both.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> about the decoy bags of hell...
> 
> a story if you have the time and or interest:
> 
> a "buddy" of mine thought it was funny to give me just a bump one time while i was packing a small truckload of goose shells into a wet,sticky gooooped corn field. i went down nearly face first :evil: paybacks were a BIA-TCH tho. *while he was taking a call of nature i removed the spring from his magazine in his trusty 870. a short time later the geese we were so patiently waiting for arrived...the short of it was, he left with one*...i left with three with mud still on my face :mrgreen:


 -/O_- AWESOME!!

On the twist and shout.... if you get a bird in like that... do you just stick a spare deke flocked head on there and call it good? :wink: Seriously...do you get folks that drop them off that way? :shock: I'd imagine that kinda makes the re-creation a little more difficult.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> On the twist and shout.... if you get a bird in like that... do you just stick a spare deke flocked head on there and call it good? :wink: Seriously...do you get folks that drop them off that way? :shock: I'd imagine that kinda makes the re-creation a little more difficult.


naw not difficult at all, i just send them to Darren -()/>-


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Gee LeDouche said:


> shotgunwill said:
> 
> 
> > I've been out five times, and have yet to fire a shell. It's getting depressing, really!
> ...


Well, actually I am going to the exact same places I went last year. The very same places that provided me with my first geese and my first drake wood duck.

The story of my year has been, that the birds have all been too high. Since I don't make the 375K a year necessary to shot Hevi-shot all the time, I don't skybust. Take it for what it's worth bro.

I don't quite know what to make of this season yet, it'll get better though.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> shotgunwill said:
> 
> 
> > I've been out five times, and have yet to fire a shell. It's getting depressing, really!
> ...


Maybe I should......... _(O)_


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

shotgunwill said:


> The story of my year has been, that the birds have all been too high. I don't quite know what to make of this season yet, it'll get better though.


Kudos to you for not feeling the need to throw up an impulse shot. You're right, it'll get better this year. With the price of shells anymore, it pays to be careful, even with your standard steel stuff. 8)


----------

